# most brutal ko ever



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

what is the most brutal ko you have ever seen I would probz say the one in the early ufc when he was elbowing him in the face about 20 times.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Gonzaga head kicking CroCop.

/thread


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

georgie17891 said:


> what is the most brutal ko you have ever seen I would probz say the one in the early ufc when he was elbowing him in the face about 20 times.


Yeah early UFC had some brutal ones like Tank Abbott had 2 really good ones. One guy went stiff and his arms were raised and another he like feel against the fence. It looked like he broke his neck.

Gonzaga's on Cro Cop was brutal.

I saw one were 2 guys ran at eachother right out of the first round. One guy went to shoot the other threw a flying knee lights out. Don't think that was in the UFC though.

Rashads KO on Liddell was up there even though I hate to say it. Remember the view from behind Liddell? Oww

There's so many to think.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

there was this one Elite XC or WEC fight where one guy was fighting for a single leg with 10 seconds left until the end of the round, so the standing guy used his free leg and got a jumping knee in the head for a KO.

then there's the "Sandman" James Irvin combo: the 8 second KO is just pretty, i can watch it over and over again & the 8 second at the beginning of the second round flying knee so funny even James laughed about it because he was totally losing the 1st round 10-8ish.

but my favorite has to be the total utter let down of Andre Arloffski KO when the guy went limp mid swing and landed on his back, stiff!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> Gonzaga head kicking CroCop.
> 
> /thread


That was my first thought. Hamill KOd that wrestler pretty bad too, and Rashad did the same thing to a pure wrestler and pete williams did the same thing to a complete wrestler, I like Irvines flying knee and the same for spencer fischer against matt wymann, With fists there are so many but tank abott comes to mind and Rashad over chuck and Jackson vs Silva.wandy jardine chuck -randy soo many


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Joachim Hansen knee knockout of Imanari. Imnanari was trying to get it to the ground during the fight and he kept shooting in for a knee and...well watch the video, you may need to change your pants afterwords. 

http://www.truveo.com/Joachim-Hansen-vs-Masakazu-Imanari/id/3505741443


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

check out this old cage rage ko its f'ing brutal

http://www.mmatko.com/curtis-stout-vs-sol-gilbert-knockout-video/


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

rashads head kick on that one guy during his ufc debut, i cant remember his name but he was out cold for a while


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Rashad Evans vs Chuck Liddell KTFO! That was the UFC's first fatality.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Matt Riddle on the ultimate fighter. That dude he hit had a broken jaw and was making crazy sounds. Kind of disturbing.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I was always partial to Spencer Fisher's ridiculous knee of Matt Wiman. He practically flew over Wiman's head, and then simply got up knowing Wiman was out. Just sick...


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> I was always partial to Spencer Fisher's ridiculous knee of Matt Wiman. He practically flew over Wiman's head, and then simply got up knowing Wiman was out. Just sick...


Flying knees are always great to watch, BJ Penns flying knee on Sean sherk, Diego Sanchez flying knee on Joe Riggs, were a treat also, anderson silvas on Carlos Newton was cool and if that one he through at travis Lutter wouldve just landed but damn it didnt, near miss


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

There was a recent one in Bellator Fighting Championships this guy named Yashir Reyes knocked out Estevan Payan with a ridiculous spinning back fist.


http://mma.fanhouse.com/2009/05/10/...mentum-as-yahir-reyes-lands-must-see-ko/#cont


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Matt Riddle on the ultimate fighter. That dude he hit had a broken jaw and was making crazy sounds. Kind of disturbing.


oh yeah!!!! forgot about that! 
man, too bad he never went anywhere.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Haha that KO was hilarious. Gotta love Dana, Forrest and Page's facial expressions after the KO. :laugh:

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2008/9/Brutal-K-O-on-Ultimate-Fighter-7-580191.html


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Talking about knees, Joachim Hansen KO Imanari ranks as my all time favorite, the way he sets It up and goes into position a split second before Imanari shoots. Perfect, the the icing on the cake Is the slap It made. So loud!!


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Jesy Blue said:


> oh yeah!!!! forgot about that!
> man, too bad he never went anywhere.


if you're referring to riddle, i wouldn't say he 'never went anywhere' just yet. he's still employed by the ufc, he just fights on the undercard. in fact he's supposed to fight at ufc 101 against dan cramer.

but as for the topic, CB's sig of loiseau brings back memories. it wasn't a full fledged KO but since we're on the topic of flying knees, that knee he threw at mccarthy after the spinning back kick was fierce! silva KOing fryklund with the back elbow is pretty sick and wandy/rampage 2 ended in brutal fashion with rampage laying between the ropes bleeding from his nose while unconcious.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Vitor Belfort vs Matt Lindland


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Gonzaga/CroCop. Hamill's recent one was pretty brutal as well.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Joachim Hansen knee knockout of Imanari. Imnanari was trying to get it to the ground during the fight and he kept shooting in for a knee and...well watch the video, you may need to change your pants afterwords.
> 
> http://www.truveo.com/Joachim-Hansen-vs-Masakazu-Imanari/id/3505741443


yea that ones pretty good.:thumbsup:

oh um... pacquiao vs hatton?


----------



## silent_nick (Feb 3, 2008)

i like anderson silva's KO of tony fryklund.


----------



## MMAAruba (May 11, 2009)

Don't actually know who these guys are, but this was pretty brutal. See 2:45 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lbReI4Hp1s


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Joachim Hansen knee knockout of Imanari. Imnanari was trying to get it to the ground during the fight and he kept shooting in for a knee and...well watch the video, you may need to change your pants afterwords.
> 
> http://www.truveo.com/Joachim-Hansen-vs-Masakazu-Imanari/id/3505741443


This is usually my choice for these type of threads, because it sounds like Imanari's head is getting caved in and Hansen just walks away like a bad ass. But since that has already been mentioned I'm going to have to go with Cro Cop. Which I am shocked he hasn't been said yet.

He has a shit ton, but probably the most memorable being his knock out over Igor.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Igor Vovchanchyn's KO of Francisco Bueno. 










He was out before he even hit the floor. Vovchanchyn has so many KO's he's a walking highlight reel. Too many GIFs to post, but you can watch this awesome HL of him. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A8Eg0hLlLc


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Norway1 said:


> Vitor Belfort vs Matt Lindland


I totally agree with this one...it was on the Affliction card. And then it was made worse by the sophmoric camera crew who kept the cameras on a stiff and quivering Lindland for way too long. I was wondering if we were going to see someone give up the ghost on live PPV. The more seasoned camera crews and producers (like the UFC for example) would likely move the broadcast to a replay, or a commercial, or preview or something. Not keep filming while paramedics try to revive someone. Maybe I'm biased because I know Matt, but it was really hard to watch.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Guy said:


> Igor Vovchanchyn's KO of Francisco Bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best part of it is the fact that that's the only punch Igor has thrown in that fight!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

MLD said:


> I totally agree with this one...it was on the Affliction card. And then it was made worse by the sophmoric camera crew who kept the cameras on a stiff and quivering Lindland for way too long. I was wondering if we were going to see someone give up the ghost on live PPV. The more seasoned camera crews and producers (like the UFC for example) would likely move the broadcast to a replay, or a commercial, or preview or something. Not keep filming while paramedics try to revive someone. Maybe I'm biased because I know Matt, but it was really hard to watch.


I couldn't agree more man. Instead of showing us the replay they were showing Matt lying there for several minutes, like something unusual was going on... It was odd, disturbing and got me worried. 

Ps: IIRC you guys were in school together right?


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> I saw one were 2 guys ran at eachother right out of the first round. One guy went to shoot the other threw a flying knee lights out. Don't think that was in the UFC though.


Sounds like James Irvin second round knockout. That was a thing of beauty. My favorite knockout is probably James Irvin knocking out Hector Ramirez.

http://mmavideolinks.to/fighter-videos/145/2426-james-irvin-vs-hector-ramirez.html

The KO is at 9:36


----------



## Bigstu31s (Dec 24, 2008)

Without doubt the most brutal KO in UFC history is Pat Smiths on Scott Morris at UFC2.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Rashad Evans on Chuck Liddell. I thought the Iceman was dead.......


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> I couldn't agree more man. Instead of showing us the replay they were showing Matt lying there for several minutes, like something unusual was going on... It was odd, disturbing and got me worried.
> 
> Ps: IIRC you guys were in school together right?


Yeah we went to High School together. I had to wrestle him for Varsity position, and he would school me on technique.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

When wandy got his head pounded through the canvas by rampage.it was so brutal i think his fighting license was revoked not sure though.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

How I choose to remember...










Smooth operator










Kick to my soul -










Rockin Quarry










Best of three?










Don't blink










Total Knockout










To the pain










To the pain (before the rules)










For Villian


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Fieos said:


> Good stuff...


Do you have a gif of wandy's corpse twitching @ UFC 92? pls post it i feel like laughing again 










SWEET!


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Added it for you


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Bigstu31s said:


> Without doubt the most brutal KO in UFC history is Pat Smiths on Scott Morris at UFC2.


I though5t about posting that one, but wasnt sure if people saw it. Ninjitsuey



Norway1 said:


> Vitor Belfort vs Matt Lindland


VITORS BACK!!!!raise01:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

This one was in the last Bellator event. 30 sec in the video.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

MLD said:


> Yeah we went to High School together. I had to wrestle him for Varsity position, and he would school me on technique.


Thats pretty cool was he cool guy or dick? Another BKO was back in the day when Gary Goodridge KO that wrestler from a crucifix with his elbows


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

jcal said:


> Thats pretty cool was he cool guy or dick? Another BKO was back in the day when Gary Goodridge KO that wrestler from a crucifix with his elbows


Matt was a pretty cool guy in school. He was a low-key country boy who was always good for a dip of copenhagen from. He wasn't the stuck up jock type which many of the other wrestlers at Gladstone High School seemed to be. I'm still good friends with his cousin and watch all the fights with him. Matt gave us tickets to one of his Sportfight events in Portland, so I would say he is still cool to me.  I never had any problems with him, unless I was wrestling him. Since he had been wrestling since kindergarten, he had moves I'd never learned, such as the leg ride and such. He was so skinny and flexible we called him Gumby.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

MLD said:


> Matt was a pretty cool guy in school. He was a low-key country boy who was always good for a dip of copenhagen from. He wasn't the stuck up jock type which many of the other wrestlers at Gladstone High School seemed to be. I'm still good friends with his cousin and watch all the fights with him. Matt gave us tickets to one of his Sportfight events in Portland, so I would say he is still cool to me.  I never had any problems with him, unless I was wrestling him. Since he had been wrestling since kindergarten, he had moves I'd never learned, such as the leg ride and such. He was so skinny and flexible we called him Gumby.


Thats cool. He looks or looked like the white gumby, first time i noticed him if I recall was when he was fighting Baroni, and he looked so weak physically to him but he was just giving him fits. And then he wins. I like the Law he cracks me up.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Early UFC Remco Pardue elbows to the guys head flat on the mat and in Pride, Rampage's full body/head slam to Ricardo AArona


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

Manny Pacquio vs Ricky Hatton was the most brutal ko (boxing,mma) ever. I thought Ricky was dead.


----------

